# Happy Birthday FrugalRefiner



## kurtak (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday Dave

Hope it's a good one :G 

Kurt


----------



## denim (Dec 14, 2019)

Dave, 

Thanks for all you do here at the forum! Enjoy your birthday.

Dennis


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Dave, another year older and a little wiser, and a few more blessings to count.


----------



## etack (Dec 14, 2019)

You share a birthday with my youngest son. Happy birthday man. 

Eric


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy birthday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## francisco rodriguez (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy birthday, thanks for being here.

Paco.


----------



## Martijn (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy birthday Dave. 
I hope you had a great day and wish you many more to come.

We just celebrated my dads 70 birthday today. Another great man. 

Martijn.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday Dave!!! :G


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you all! It has been a quiet, pleasant day spent with my wife.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Dec 16, 2019)

I am late again, but have a Happy Birthday. 

Two good days are better than one.


----------



## Lou (Dec 16, 2019)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 17, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday Dave!!

I've been busy as a long tailed cat in a room full of rockers for what seems like forever.

Noxx finally reset my forum password for me and I'm going to try to pop in every week now.

Steve


----------



## IdahoMole (Dec 22, 2019)

Wow. Quite a few birthdays in the last month or so.
Happy birthday Dave, and to all the others!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday Dave. Sorry for being soooo late


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 26, 2019)

Thank you again to everyone!

Dave


----------

